# Rickets Point 18/11



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Great day out on the water, very little action fish wise. Trolled a lure (Rapala C9) for a while and got a good fish on but lost him after a 30 sec bout. settled in for some drifting with a baited line as well as SP's, got a massive bite on the bait but he never came back (half pilchard completly destroyed-and that was on tight thanks to some BaitMate :wink: ) but nothing else really to speak of. tried trolling for another 1/2 hour but nothing. 
Met ZACMAN out on the water-nice ride, and spotted a few kayaks here and there. Found a note on windscreen ( immediatly thought 'car broken into, F%$# S*^@#) BUT no twas Poddy saying g'day. Bit scared to come over and say hi on the water hey Poddy :wink: fair enough...plenty of time mate plenty of time... 

Such a damn fine day im gonna try some freshwater fishing on the Yarra somewhere out by warrandyte...


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes it was very quiet out there today. I think the neap tide wasn't doing us any favours.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXOkawcAAB5fgAASQKMACAAgEAA379+wMACsoaqfk0eoJ6UyGJtEBjAATAAEwap7IlNomnqekxGjaIgZXJxhM898aD6lK9VjtSwmdoy4aST1UQDio5vBm215qMZuFoQMaSQsgb2uwzYdl+lk1rMeH56dD5Jmn71OUHcZpXgNU/Z0RgOw6qX9E76REF+6pK5XUmVjTXny3jib5BxZ/1xEqiI0O6xis+oEFOwB0YbYQpyaJJ/4u5IpwoSDnSNYOA==


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah RedPhoenix, and i did just that... back up back down back up and back down again and i think i did it once more for good measure  
she was very quiet hey Hoit...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Smurf,

Poddy and I were out at Ricketts early and went out wide (4.7 km) seeking the elusive big red. We had an eye out for when we came back Poddy taking a troll up towards the yatch club (we launched at the surf club). It wasn't until we got back on shore and pretty well packed up that we saw you out there cruising around the green stick (the right side of it of course).

Poddy explored some deep diving lures as we travelled out wide while I sank some pilchards both with similar results of no fish. In contrast to the last couple of times I've been out I saw nothing of any note on the sounder. However a very enjoyable paddle in smooth conditions,. The distance is far less noticeable when there is good company on hand.

Back just outside the marine park I burlied up a school of trevella landing three before running out of pilchards to mash up.

Sorry we missed you out there.

By the way we are doing Warrandyte tomorrow. Not fishing just hitting a series of rapids with the kids in our sitin yaks. The river is still down pretty much at its minimum flow (0.56m) so plenty of rocks exposed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Steve and I turned up at about 4PM (Squidder not far behind) and started by pulling out a few squid for bait, and leaving Squidder to do his thing in close, we moved out about 4km or so. By the time we got there Steve's boat was filling up with water, so he had to turn back. I'd just anchored up and Steve seemed confident he'd make it back OK, so I hung around for about 15 mins, then turned back to follow him just in case. Soon afterwards I knew he was back on land so I decided to keep fishing for a bit. Managed a teeny flatty and a pinky, almost as small. By 9:30 I'd had enough (too quiet) so I headed in.

On the way in, I heard something flapping at the back of my boat. I looked around but didn't see anything but a plastic bag I'd stuffed there earlier and figured wind was catching it and thought no more of it. When I got back to land I had a closer look and crikey... there's an itty-bitty garfish there. The little buggar jumped straight in! One for the bait box!

Thats the first time a fish has ever surrendered itself to me like that but I can't say I was surprised because we saw baitfish leaping out of the water everywhere. There's something out there stirring em up. Being in night-time snapper mode, I had bait rigs on (as opposed to lures) everytime I saw them.

If I wasn't busy tomorrow, I'd probably head back in the morning to see if they're still about... whatever they are.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfbg3ecAAETfgAAScIOyEiDjnIo////gMAFK1baGqn4mhqjJ6p7ST01NqPUeU9TeqBkepoRU9kyaFPFBoDQAAaMgGptJMhpGhpppoDJoADRoQHJEFa9PQicqp8ZYb2JGpLRupKZ5w7IKqXsdFfiEgywQfaThkFJA25faGBi57UxTdBjRrtRtpP/cL6VxQeGTt2yDpfb74+pZzsQVUMChDkWfM9M7WqXphb3o9ZECO0LgIzaFIs4myQi+XkkjRuagVqqWsEiwRI0BQ3H27hkCSY06wTDyjv2scLlcJzrhigEw4tlg4nzietYOZgvQ/SNYURLJPNWjVRzKujRXUIzS+CUZAMoKx04ooG2wVipg6pgsWAxIDY3B8QDSUwouml4imQXDRRqiLZVNqc343cDL61N9hCRDdFV47UuLI3xmrmYx4XwUiEUTpaoK9A4PKADxuM6QEGKH0fi7AIQ5CwJc8TWL/i7kinChIe3Bu84=


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

1 thing i forgot to mention was a big POD of DOLPHINS passed by me (well within 50 mts), scared the b-jezus outta me for an instant, that was about 8am'ish. id reckon there was probably at least 10 in the pack. Great site but i reckon killed any cHANCE OF GETTING A FISH. THEY WERE ALL TOO BLOODY SPOOKED


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Smurf,

Poddy and myself saw these dolphins come through also. They came pretty close to Poddy. I thought the same thing re the fish however shortly after the trevella moved in.

I've seen this on my sounde with pinkies and seals also. You will have a big school showing on the sounder, seal moves in school nicks off for a while then comes back.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

For the Mullet yak nothing happened on the fish front...but it's always good to catch up with Kevin...so a most enjoyable paddle.  Despite a heap of boats in the distance, I was able to pretty much track Kevin's bright white LED to where he was sitting. Had me thinking if I'll come back as a Bogong Moth in my next life. :roll: Good to see Kevin into some snotties, which gave his light gear a work out until the pillie pile had expired. Sorry to have missed ya Smurf (actually it was Pam I really wanted to see)...but next time. The dolphins can make a day I reckon.  Josh, nice garfish tactics...and goodonya for sticking with the buddy system 



Lucy in the sky with diamonds? Naa, Kevin in his yak with balloons :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

It was quiet Saturday arvo - sorry I missed you in the morning smurf, I ran out of time and had to reschedule my fishing to the afternoon. I worked SPs for about 2 hours, and only caught a single small pinky on SP, with very few hits. I switched to pilchard pieces on a small hook and was catching 15cm pinkies one after the other - good fun but not what I was after. I switched back to SPs for the last 15 minutes of daylight and got bitten off by a massive snook right next to the yak. PhilipL pedalled out midway through the session, and on the way hooked a handsome snook on the troll, which tried to take a piece out of his leg as he released it :lol: That's gratitude for ya!

It was also very quiet on Sunday - we fished all over Westernport bay in a friend's stinkboat, complete with fancy-shmancy chartplotter GPS and sounder, in 7-odd hours of fishing we only managed 4 KG whiting and a handful of small flathead between 4 of us :roll: At least we pulled a few crays in the morning :wink: Not sure why it was so quiet this weekend - I did notice that it's almost a new moon atm :?:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What size crays Squids?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Not huge mate, both about 10mm over legal. So under a kilo a piece. Tasty though


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice critters Jason/ pity I missed you 511 and steve, would have loved some company - by the time I got there, Jason said you guys were out that way (pointing somewhere in the middle of the bay). I think I saw you packing up (head lamp on) - 930/10 sounds about right

Stayed out until close to 11pm mainly near Blackrock? breakwall - not much about. Scored a couple more pinkies (released) and thats about it. I did get 1 nice hit while unrigging on the way in. Had the spin out the front and on my lap with a squid head on - it jumped a foot forward before I fumbled and grabbed it. Could have been anything - an over eager pinky or BIG RED...c'mon! it's the latter for sure.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work from the Cray bros. Kind of looks a bit like a synchronised swimming/diving/craying effort...so extra points I guess. Makes me wonder what ya got up to down there where no one ca see ya. How'd ya cook em Squidder :?: 

PhillipL....yep Big Red fella, and he's waiting to beat ya up next time. Don't let him get ya lunch money Phillip...even the score


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good on ya for putting in the hours Phil, that hit on the squid head sounds like Big Red for sure 

Poddy, just boiled it for 13 minutes, according to my cray boiling formula: boil for 7 minutes + add another 7 minutes per kilo :wink: My craying mate prefers to split, wash and cook on the barbie - the possibility that they might end up tasting like last week's snags puts me off that method :?


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

The moon god says fish!!! this Saturday night...


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmmm moon god may just be tapping on my shoulder as well???


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

PhilipL said:


> The moon god says fish!!! this Saturday night...


The wind god says you had better fish this Saturday morning...


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

ha..ha.. :shock: ....you're not bloody wrong


----------

